# Sonokinetic releases Ibrido Cinematica - Final day of introductory discount



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 28, 2020)

Sonokinetic introduces "Ibrido Cinematica", the first release in the Sonokinetic Ibrido Sound Design product line. Ibrido Cinematica is a hybrid sound design tool, built from custom organic sound foley and samples from the Sonokinetic vault, and blended with state of the art signal generators and processors. This instrument will infuse your composing palette with a vast collection of innovative hand-crafted samples, produced by Mexican sound designer Juan Pablo Naranjo. In close collaboration with Juan Pablo, we created a unique and inspiring composing tool, adding advanced NKS functionality to make it work seamlessly with the Komplete Kontrol software and Native Instruments hardware controllers. Here we've navigated uncharted terrain and bring something new to our instrument range and hopefully this product will intrigue and motivate composers and sound designers from all walks of life. It is an exciting detour for us to step into this realm of hybrid cinematic sound design, and we've pulled out all the stops to make sure this instrument lives up to our Sonokinetic standards. Have a listen to the audio demos and check out our video tutorials to get a glimpse of the power behind this sound design treasure.

Ibrido Cinematica hosts four main categories: Ambiences, Shorts, Noise & Drops and Shine & Crush. The material ranges from impacts & hits to whooshes, drops & glitches (for musical cue transitions). There are also plenty of long evolving and morphing ambiences that provide a colorful background palette on which to build your score and tracks. Ibrido is very versatile and feels as much at home in a cinematic media score as it does in a modern dance track.

With a novel approach to handling and manipulating samples in our distinctive user interface, we aim to provide any musician or sound designer with maximum control over their sound, all while preserving the Sonokinetic user experience and workflow.

*Walkthrough*




*Demos*




*Ibrido Cinematica is compatible with the free Kontakt player version 6.2.2 or later, and is available from https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/instruments/ibrido-cinematica/*

We’re proud to announce we have joined the curated list of preferred Native Instruments 3rd party sample library developers. As of now, a big selection of our sample libraries is available through Native Access and their web store. To celebrate this, you can claim massive discounts on these selected instruments for the next two weeks. https://www.native-instruments.com/en/specials/komplete/sonokinetic-offer-2020/

Ibrido Cinematica is available in the Native Instruments store with a 30% discount up to May 11th. From May 12th we will extend this introduction discount in the Sonokinetic store at a 25% discount (where longtime users can use their Loyalty points too). You decide if and when you want to jump on the Ibrido Bandwagon.

Native Instruments are featuring a composer competition at Metapop. For contenders, there’s a free version of “Ibrido Cinematica” (with less content than the full version) available to download. Go check out the terms and sign up if you’re interested here: https://metapop.com/pages/promos/scoring-with-sonokinetic

Stay safe and well


----------



## stfciu (Apr 28, 2020)

Yuppi


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Apr 28, 2020)

Has anyone got the free Ibrido Cinematica version? I got it earlier today, and have a NI serial number but it will not be seen as a legitimately registered library by either K5 or K6. NA does have it and the number. I have removed it from the drive and reinstalled it 3 times with no avail.

Cheers

Carlos


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 28, 2020)

Free version ??? Where ?


----------



## Dr.Quest (Apr 28, 2020)

C.R. Rivera said:


> Has anyone got the free Ibrido Cinematica version? I got it earlier today, and have a NI serial number but it will not be seen as a legitimately registered library by either K5 or K6. NA does have it and the number. I have removed it from the drive and reinstalled it 3 times with no avail.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Carlos


Did you install from Native Access? I just went to the NI site. logged in and downloaded and it was in NA and I installed from there. Showed up in K6 right after that.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 28, 2020)

Dr.Quest said:


> Did you install from Native Access? I just went to the NI site. logged in and downloaded and it was in NA and I installed from there. Showed up in K5 and K6 right after that.



Hey guys,

yes you need to input the serial in Native Access and it will show up It will not however show up in K5 since we utilised some K6 technology...


----------



## KarlHeinz (Apr 28, 2020)

Free Version ?????

I have seen on NI that there must have been an option to choose cause it says "full version" but choose option is greyed out now.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 28, 2020)

The free version is provided by NI for a composing competition, the details of that competion are available here https://metapop.com/pages/promos/scoring-with-sonokinetic


----------



## KarlHeinz (Apr 28, 2020)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 29, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Thanks for the info


so are you competing in the contest?

It's worth noting though that this is not a full version of the product - functionality is 100% the same as the full version, but there are only 12 phrases in the free version, 1 per category. 

The Metapop challenge is to be as creative as possible, using the functionality of the instrument, to make something unique with these 12 phrases.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Apr 29, 2020)

To be honest: mainly it seems to be a good option to try out the functionality of the instrument. I have a lot of libraries already in this corner but there seem to be some really interesting functions in the walkthrough video Depending on that I will see if I can think I can make something useful with it .

Or maybe use the actual NI sale for getting the full version.


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 29, 2020)

HY,
Is there a way to download only the 24 bits version of TUTTI VOX ? Thanks.
Interested by the NI deal, but this is just a question of internet speed . Thanks.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Apr 29, 2020)

Dr.Quest said:


> Did you install from Native Access? I just went to the NI site. logged in and downloaded and it was in NA and I installed from there. Showed up in K6 right after that.


As I stated above, multiple times. It does show up on my Native Access!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 29, 2020)

zimm83 said:


> HY,
> Is there a way to download only the 24 bits version of TUTTI VOX ? Thanks.
> Interested by the NI deal, but this is just a question of internet speed . Thanks.



In Native Access there isn't a way to split it out but if you use the Sonokinetic Manager, you can do a selective download, so that would achieve what you want. Any library purchased in the Native Instruments sale should automatically appear in your Sonokinetic account too so you always have that option. If you run into any difficulties or need any further assistance, give us a nudge on support.sonokinetic.net


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 29, 2020)

C.R. Rivera said:


> As I stated above, multiple times. It does show up on my Native Access!


Hey Carlos are you on the latest version of Kontakt?


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Apr 29, 2020)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> In Native Access there isn't a way to split it out but if you use the Sonokinetic Manager, you can do a selective download, so that would achieve what you want. Any library purchased in the Native Instruments sale should automatically appear in your Sonokinetic account too so you always have that option. If you run into any difficulties or need any further assistance, give us a nudge on support.sonokinetic.net


Well, I just went to my office, booted up, ran NA again, it said the Ibrido demo was awaiting, it downloaded, it installed, and voila, it now does load in K6.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Apr 29, 2020)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Hey Carlos are you on the latest version of Kontakt?


Yep!, but got it working this morning.


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 29, 2020)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> In Native Access there isn't a way to split it out but if you use the Sonokinetic Manager, you can do a selective download, so that would achieve what you want. Any library purchased in the Native Instruments sale should automatically appear in your Sonokinetic account too so you always have that option. If you run into any difficulties or need any further assistance, give us a nudge on support.sonokinetic.net


Okay thanks a lot !


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 29, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> To be honest: mainly it seems to be a good option to try out the functionality of the instrument. I have a lot of libraries already in this corner but there seem to be some really interesting functions in the walkthrough video Depending on that I will see if I can think I can make something useful with it .
> 
> Or maybe use the actual NI sale for getting the full version.


You should be able to get a good feel for the product with just the free version - like I mentioned before it's 100% functional, just has less phrases - we have left the previews for the rest of the phrases in there, but these are 2 sec previews of phrases that are on average about 50 sec long...


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 29, 2020)

Here is Reuben doing a playthrough of Ibrido Cinematica


----------



## Henu (Apr 29, 2020)

I keep reading "libido" all the time. Need more coffeeeeeeee.


----------



## philtsai (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi, I downloaded the free edition, but it only can be played once and then no sound anymore.....thank you.


Sonokinetic BV said:


> Here is Reuben doing a playthrough of Ibrido Cinematica


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 29, 2020)

philtsai said:


> Hi, I downloaded the free edition, but it only can be played once and then no sound anymore.....thank you.


Hi Philtsai please contact support.sonokinetic.net with some more details/screengrabs - there's no restrictions built in on how often it can be used so we'd need to figure out what is wrong in your case


----------



## Rex282 (Apr 30, 2020)

Can I transfer one of the licenses from the bundle that is a duplicate?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 30, 2020)

Rex282 said:


> Can I transfer one of the licenses from the bundle that is a duplicate?


I'm afraid not, our eula does not allow license transfer


----------



## JEPA (Apr 30, 2020)

is Ibrido only K6? if so, can I play it with the Kontakt player?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 30, 2020)

JEPA said:


> is Ibrido only K6? if so, can I play it with the Kontakt player?


Yes and yes - it runs in the latest version of Kontakt and Kontakt player, 6.2.2


----------



## MarkBell (May 10, 2020)

Hi SonoK

I like the ability to use the open source WAV file and wondered if you had entertained the idea of adding functionality that would allow the user to import their own WAV's as phrases?

This would really open up Ibrido at relativity little development cost


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (May 10, 2020)

MarkBell said:


> Hi SonoK
> 
> I like the ability to use the open source WAV file and wondered if you had entertained the idea of adding functionality that would allow the user to import their own WAV's as phrases?
> 
> This would really open up Ibrido at relativity little development cost


We are definitely entertaining that idea


----------



## Macrawn (May 10, 2020)

I have other Sonokinetic libraries but this one is pretty different. I think they are on to something pretty interesting here. It's not like their typical phrase libraries at all. It's really not phrases just meshed samples. 

I want more like this in the future. Being able to add in other samples to it would be very cool as well.


----------



## Robo Rivard (May 10, 2020)

@Sonokinetic BV

Do you plan to release more AMS instruments in 2020?... I love the Bells Collection.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (May 10, 2020)

Robo Rivard said:


> @Sonokinetic BV
> 
> Do you plan to release more AMS instruments in 2020?... I love the Bells Collection.



Our focus at the moment is on getting our massive multi-sampled strings released. We have lots of AMS instruments recorded so more are on the way, but strings comes first


----------



## mgnoatto (May 11, 2020)

I’ve got the library today, it’s great! 
It would be cool to get some additional functions like:
- a solo button for each part
- the possibility to choose the root of the sample
- the previously mentioned to import own samples
- keeping the modulations when selecting a different sample
- when drawing a modulation have the option to move the levels and keep the custom modulation
thanks!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (May 11, 2020)

mgnoatto said:


> I’ve got the library today, it’s great!
> It would be cool to get some additional functions like:
> - a solo button for each part
> - the possibility to choose the root of the sample
> ...



these are all interesting and viable options for a future update!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 1, 2020)

into the final day of the introductory discount


----------

